
[Faircoin] On proof-of-cooperation - im_dario
https://github.com/faircoin/faircoin2/blob/master/doc/on-proof-of-cooperation.md
======
sharemywin
Adding Certified Validation Nodes makes it centralized and concentrates that
part of the network.

